# Calibration needed?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi. Got all my components ordered, and will be setting everything up next week. I have a few questions about professional calibration.

(Room 13 x 16, Panasonic AE 2000 projector, Onkyo 605 AVR, 84" matt white screen, SVS 7.1 speakers, PS3, VCR, 2 row seating w/riser, totally light controlled room)

1. How much would professional calibration cost (video & audio)?
2. Is it worth it (cost & effect ratio)?
3. How long do you need to wait to have done after installing new projector?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

j12ramse said:


> 1. How much would professional calibration cost (video & audio)?
> 2. Is it worth it (cost & effect ratio)?
> 3. How long do you need to wait to have done after installing new projector?


I asked around a couple of years ago in my area...video was $400-450 and audio $300-350 (A/V $650) :yes:

Is it worth it??? ...that will depend on how demanding are you. I'm happy with the calibration I did using DVE disc (Digital Video Essentials and THX optimizer) and YPAO on my Yamaha, your Onkyo 605 has the Audyssey autocalibration feature.

My suggestion ...try the autocalibration and THX optimizer (it can be found in many DVD's) and if you don't like the results, get the professional calibration.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

j12ramse said:


> 1. How much would professional calibration cost (video & audio)?
> 2. Is it worth it (cost & effect ratio)?
> 3. How long do you need to wait to have done after installing new projector?


1) For just the video your looking at around $300 For a certified ISF calibrator you pay even more. Audio would be about half that. 
2) Personally no, its allot of money that can be spent better elsewhere. A lot of the adjustments in video can be done yourself and get very good results. Audio is easy as most receivers have very good built in auto calibration and with the use of REW from this site you can get great results.
3) Generally about a month or so just to let things settle into place.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. I think I will try it myself. I have the Blue Ray DVE disc to tune the projector, and can use the audio tools from the AVR. Just wanted to double check that I wasn't missing something here.
Thanks


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 605 too and the self adjust with the Audyssey is great!!


----------

